# D/R cd1 or cd21?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

i went for my initial consultation on monday and was told that i should be able to start d/r in feb.
with everything we discussed i didn't think to ask (or was prob told but didn't take it in)
do you start d/r on cd1 or cd21?
ive seen a post that mentions someone starting to d/r on cd21 but for some reason ive got it into my head that its cd1.

i'd apreciate it if someone could tell me  

thanks in advance, maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maz - Hi ya Hun I was told that I would start d/r on day 21 from first day of my cycle.....But it may be different for you Hun 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

that would make sense ruth lol, i just wondered cos i was told i would go in on my feb af and have injection training the same day as my first d/r injection.
i was a bit worried cos my periods are 28-30days so i wouldn't be able to say for sure when i was due on.
hopefully i should start d/r on 1st feb or 22nd.
im not sure if she meant to dr after feb af or just that i will start dr in feb, my consultants appt should be around the 18th jan so im hoping its the 1st feb 

thanks ruth   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Maz

I think more than likely it will be cd21 for you honey

I think people who tend to d/r day 1 is those on a short protocol as opposed to the long

I d/r on day 1 and start stims on day 3 (after a scan on day 2)

Hope this helps

feb will be here before u know it 

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I started d/r the day of my last pill which was day 16?! Thats probably no help to you whatsoever is it? Sorry hun?


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad i'm not the only one that's confused!!    I'm starting the pill on cycle day 2 which will be at the end of this month and i'm staying on it for at least 4 weeks til i get back from holiday 29th Jan, then i thought that i'd stop perhaps first or 2nd week of Feb (depending on recipient) have a period and down reg at same time on cycle day 1 is this not right then?  Please help this    Maria xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

i got given an example sheet at the clinic, theres a time line at the bottom with period marked on it at day one, theres also an arrow pointing to day 1 saying d/r starts? and day 21 has an arrow saying scan.
im not sure if its counting from af (cd 1) or from start of tx (cd21?)
i know i will obv find out when i get my protocol sheet, i was just wondering cos im working out my dates


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

I am starting d/regging on Monday, which is cd 23 for me, I have been on the pill since cd3, and will be staying on the pill for another 5 days while de/regging (anyone else done this ?)

This is all with a view to starting stimms on 9th January, if my baseline scan is OK.

Not sure if that helps - but i thought I'd let you know what I know - if that makes sense. However we are all different so don't worry too much if you do something different, and I am sure your Cons. won't mind if you ring with questions, I am sure they are used to people not taking everything in on their first visit - I know I didn't  

Good luck for your TX, and the others are right, time will fly by to February, it only seems like 2 mins since we had our appointment in October and here we are starting on Monday

Sarah


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i've downregged for 2 IVF's - once from day 1, and once from day 21 - both long protocol - so it could be either!  
most people down-reg on day 21 as that gives the least likelihood of developing a cyst

hth, ritz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks girls, ive had a proper look at my dates and there really isnt much in it, if i start cd 21 of jan af i will start dr on 1st feb, if i start cd1 of feb af i will start dr on 9th feb.
so either way early feb i start, and hees me getting my knickers in a twist    

cheers girls, love maz xxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Maz,

I start my first cycle in Feb to i was told its day 21 - is it your first ivf attempt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

GC i replied to you about this Q on the cycle buddies thread  

and yes its my first go  

love maz xxx


----------

